

Retro: Neat use of ports as high-level API from inside a VM (stack language) - vmorgulis
http://retroforth.org/docs/The_Ngaro_Virtual_Machine.html#port-4-file-operations

======
vmorgulis
An overview of the language:

[http://retroforth.org/docs/An_Introduction_to_Retro.html](http://retroforth.org/docs/An_Introduction_to_Retro.html)

